# Revo Technik 2.5L Software (REVIEW)



## Mchu86 (Aug 16, 2006)

So as everyone is well aware, Revo Tecknik has been working on a software tuning program for our beloved 2.5L motors, and recently had asked for anyone in the LA area to be the test mule. So being that I had a car that they needed (2.5L Rabbit 5-spd), I volunteered and had my car tuned with this software at Eurocode Tuning in Torrance, CA.
So enough of the introduction, let's get to the good stuff








****DISCLAIMER*****
First off, I am writing this based on my opinion. You should not take what I say as fact but merely as opinion since I am not part of Revo Tecknik or otherwise affiliated with Revo Tecknik or any other software tuning company.
*GENERAL*
The car definitely drives a lot different than stock. The low end torque kicks in a lot earlier than before (roughly 2000rpm). The high end "loss of breath" associated with the 2.5L is dramatically lessened with the software. The car actually feels like it still wants to go at those higher rpms. The most noticeable difference in the powerband, however, is in between 3000-4500rpm. There is definitely an increase in torque in this area. Based on the dyno, there is an increase of +20 to +25 ft.lbs of torque in this range. But, the power is not sudden. The power delivery throughout the entire power band is VERY smooth with a slight pull in that 3000rpm range. 
Another thing I noticed was that the RPMs seem to rev up a lot quicker than before, making for really quick rev-matches. I am guessing that the lessened throttle lag can help explain this, but even during acceleration, you go through the band pretty quickly.
*CITY*
City driving is made a lot easier with the software. Because the torque is made available earlier in the power band, I didn't find the need to rev higher than 2500-3000rpm to get around town (unless I wanted a quick thrill







). Cruising in 5th gear is very common, and the best thing is that even though you're cruising in 5th gear, there's still power there to get you around and still give you a nice pull. Definitely a strong point and improvement.
*HIGHWAY*
This is where I think the biggest improvement is made. Since during highway speeds, you are closer to the 3000-4000rpm range, you get a very nice thrill when you step on the accelerator. The car just pulls and the butt dyno just brings a smile to your face







. I can't emphasize how smooth the power delivery is. You don't feel how fast you are going until you look down at your speedometer. It's that smooth. And believe me, you can pick up speed pretty darn quick.
*SPIRITED DRIVING*
I haven't gotten a chance to do much spirited driving but based on my other "tests", it only gets better. Less throttle lag, increased low-end torque, increased high-end power = fun fun fun
*REVO vs. GIAC*
I cannot say which is better since I have not driven a car with the GIAC software but based on a review posted on this forum and the dyno charts, I would have to say that the two companies are very competitive. The feedback from the GIAC user seems to have very similar points to my review and vice versa and the numbers from the dyno charts are very similar. In my opinion, it will come down to pricing between the two.
*NUMBERS*
Peak Hp: +7.18 hp
Peak Tq: +16.23 ft lbs
One thing to note regarding the numbers. At the time of dyno, my car had 87 octane filled. To my knowledge, the software program is tuned for 91 octane, which could make up the power difference between the Revo and GIAC. I've since refilled with 91 octane and then wrote this review.
Another thing to add, as many people know, peak numbers don't mean as much as the shape of the curve. In one section, there is increase of +20-25 ft. lbs of torque. 
I will post up the dyno chart later tonight.
*CONCLUSION*
BIG improvement over stock. The power increase is smooth and noticeable. The car simply feels like an entirely different car. If you are looking to add a little more thrill to your driving, software is highly recommended.


----------



## VWguy73 (Dec 20, 2000)

this is exciting! any word yet on when this software will be available for purchase?


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

hooooray


----------



## Reflex-Rabbit (Jul 7, 2007)

A certain price set yet?


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Revo Technik 2.5L Software (Mchu86)*

This is what I like about owning a 2.5: Surprises. It's just really exciting to see all these new products coming round.
With a GTI, we know what to expect. Yeah, chip, yeah exhaust, yeah downpipe, FMIC, etc.
We're seeing these engines tuned from scratch and it's very exciting.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Reflex-Rabbit)*

Thanks for the review, and please let's have somebody from REVO pitch in with when will it be availible and how much $


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

will they be offering the 5 hour free trial? I hope so...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (p c)*

I just wanted to give a heads up to anyone in the mid atlantic region, that USRT in Haddon Heights, NJ is now a Revo dealer. I was down there last night to get my Rabbit flashed and it was a great experience.
You can visit them here ... USRT
The New flash is great as well. Definitely a quality product as reviewed above. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-Dub-Cowher (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

does this software void any warranties?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (V-Dub-Cowher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-Dub-Cowher* »_does this software void any warranties?









only if found to cause the problem, but if your strut bear goes out they wont deny it cause of a chipped car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

and you can also get the software reset to stock if something major goes wrong and you feel the dealer is going to give you a hard time.


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Price?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (RabidHare)*

I was there test bed for getting everything set-up ... so I got a really good deal







.


----------



## filippob1 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Revo Technik 2.5L Software (Mchu86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mchu86* »_So as everyone is well aware, Revo Tecknik has been working on a software tuning program for our beloved 2.5L motors, and recently had asked for anyone in the LA area to be the test mule. So being that I had a car that they needed (2.5L Rabbit 5-spd), I volunteered and had my car tuned with this software at Eurocode Tuning in Torrance, CA.
So enough of the introduction, let's get to the good stuff








****DISCLAIMER*****
First off, I am writing this based on my opinion. You should not take what I say as fact but merely as opinion since I am not part of Revo Tecknik or otherwise affiliated with Revo Tecknik or any other software tuning company.
*GENERAL*
The car definitely drives a lot different than stock. The low end torque kicks in a lot earlier than before (roughly 2000rpm). The high end "loss of breath" associated with the 2.5L is dramatically lessened with the software. The car actually feels like it still wants to go at those higher rpms. The most noticeable difference in the powerband, however, is in between 3000-4500rpm. There is definitely an increase in torque in this area. Based on the dyno, there is an increase of +20 to +25 ft.lbs of torque in this range. But, the power is not sudden. The power delivery throughout the entire power band is VERY smooth with a slight pull in that 3000rpm range. 
Another thing I noticed was that the RPMs seem to rev up a lot quicker than before, making for really quick rev-matches. I am guessing that the lessened throttle lag can help explain this, but even during acceleration, you go through the band pretty quickly.
*CITY*
City driving is made a lot easier with the software. Because the torque is made available earlier in the power band, I didn't find the need to rev higher than 2500-3000rpm to get around town (unless I wanted a quick thrill







). Cruising in 5th gear is very common, and the best thing is that even though you're cruising in 5th gear, there's still power there to get you around and still give you a nice pull. Definitely a strong point and improvement.
*HIGHWAY*
This is where I think the biggest improvement is made. Since during highway speeds, you are closer to the 3000-4000rpm range, you get a very nice thrill when you step on the accelerator. The car just pulls and the butt dyno just brings a smile to your face







. I can't emphasize how smooth the power delivery is. You don't feel how fast you are going until you look down at your speedometer. It's that smooth. And believe me, you can pick up speed pretty darn quick.
*SPIRITED DRIVING*
I haven't gotten a chance to do much spirited driving but based on my other "tests", it only gets better. Less throttle lag, increased low-end torque, increased high-end power = fun fun fun
*REVO vs. GIAC*
I cannot say which is better since I have not driven a car with the GIAC software but based on a review posted on this forum and the dyno charts, I would have to say that the two companies are very competitive. The feedback from the GIAC user seems to have very similar points to my review and vice versa and the numbers from the dyno charts are very similar. In my opinion, it will come down to pricing between the two.
*NUMBERS*
Peak Hp: +7.18 hp
Peak Tq: +16.23 ft lbs
One thing to note regarding the numbers. At the time of dyno, my car had 87 octane filled. To my knowledge, the software program is tuned for 91 octane, which could make up the power difference between the Revo and GIAC. I've since refilled with 91 octane and then wrote this review.
Another thing to add, as many people know, peak numbers don't mean as much as the shape of the curve. In one section, there is increase of +20-25 ft. lbs of torque. 
I will post up the dyno chart later tonight.
*CONCLUSION*
BIG improvement over stock. The power increase is smooth and noticeable. The car simply feels like an entirely different car. If you are looking to add a little more thrill to your driving, software is highly recommended.

Do you have an 07 or 08?


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (VWguy73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWguy73* »_this is exciting! any word yet on when this software will be available for purchase? 

This software is available now at ALL Revo Technik dealers. The review here refers to the 150HP model. The 170HP models will be out shortly. Keep in mind that the file discussed here is basically a pre-production file. Also, the numbers and performance are predicated on 91 Octane. Driveability will be consistent but in general, vehicles running 93 octane will see better peak numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Here is a dyno of the production file on an '06 Jetta TIP.










_Modified by [email protected] Technik at 1:47 PM 1-4-2008_


----------



## Mchu86 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Revo Technik 2.5L Software (filippob1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *filippob1* »_
Do you have an 07 or 08?

Neither, 06


----------



## gti2.sloww (Mar 1, 2006)

any word on price?


----------



## GRACO (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected] Technik)*

I wounder how much more HP will be for the 08 for Revo
any idea?



_Modified by GRACO at 2:09 PM 1-4-2008_


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (gti2.sloww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti2.sloww* »_any word on price?

$339.00


----------



## gti2.sloww (Mar 1, 2006)

not bad


----------



## bigbumpmike (Aug 26, 2003)

any diffrent for the 2008 engine being it has 20hp gian over the 2007


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Stock: 125whp, is that like an average for most of the 07 models?
I thought the stock power should be close to 140whp? Just curious..


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (ahson)*

what about the throttle lag and over rev issue when you rev all the way to the redline. did you guys fix that?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_Stock: 125whp, is that like an average for most of the 07 models?
I thought the stock power should be close to 140whp? Just curious..

its a tiptronic so it sucks more power


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

MY2008 support pleaaaase!!!!


----------



## e39540 (Dec 22, 2007)

If anyone in the know can give us more '08 info that would be great. Even very rough hp/tq est and/or release dates?
Thanks


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (e39540)*

closest dealer to md


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (PatrickVas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PatrickVas* »_MY2008 support pleaaaase!!!!










It's coming. The road testing on the '08 cars is going well. E-mail me with your vehicle info and when we're ready we can send a pre-production file to your dealer for you to try if you want.


----------



## e39540 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected] Technik)*

Once my Jetta is broken in a little, I'm in. I just got it last week.


----------

